# HTML5 canvas Events & MousePos - jQuery



## jkallup (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein DIV gesubtedived.
Im diesen habe ich ein weiteres DIV, welches ein CANVAS enthält.
Nun würd ich gerne die Position der Mouse beim click Event herausfinden.

Clou dabei ist, ich habe einen transparenten DIV Layer erstellt und diesen
mittels jquery auf das CANVAS DIV gepackt.

Wie erhalte ich nun die Position von CANVAS und Layer DIV?
oder sind die gar gleich?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Sempervivum (27. Juni 2016)

Habe zwar mit den Mauspositionen wenig Erfahrung, aber da dir sonst niemand antwortet, probiere ich es mal: Hier müsstest Du alles notwendige heraus lesen können:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...o-get-click-coordinates-on-the-target-element
Und wenn das transparente div das canvas genau abdeckt, ist die Mausposition für beide gleich.


----------

